# TEQUILA SUNRISE'S BUILDS



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i started building when i was 14 (im now 26) i started these around aug 2007

63 ss
























caddy








caddy i did for my lady


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like that trey and that caddy! More pics please. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Great job man im lovin that 63 impala


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

kinda off topic, but some paintings i did


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

hy dog those are nice


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks good !!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i only put up the drawings cuz my computer is slow uploading pics...but more cars coming soon, bear with this shitty computer (anyone have a sledge hammer?)


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

keep em comin


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

glasshouse-1st one i did after many years


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my project that has been getting neglected due to me having problems with gallstones and hernia...poor '57


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn man your drawin skills are good


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

oh, by the way, these are only the ones i built after i took a long break from building. old cars i got rid of...i regret it


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn bro your models r bad fuckin ass!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2007, 03:26 AM~8845967
> *oh, by the way, these are only the ones i built after i took a long break from building. old cars i got rid of...i regret it
> *


yea man i understand that


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks guys. since im fucked up from surgery i can only draw for now. im workin on a 64 and show progress. im also gonna help my lil sis on her civic. pics tomorrow!!


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> *pics tomorrow!!*


we'll be waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Sep 22 2007, 04:03 AM~8846078
> *we'll be waiting :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2007, 01:20 AM~8845945
> *my project that has been getting neglected due to me having problems with gallstones and hernia...poor '57
> 
> 
> ...




focking SWEET!!!!!!! I love that alot!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 22 2007, 03:23 AM~8846227
> *Good work!! :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: NICE AND CLEAN .


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

nice models homie....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice lookin Rides homie I am lovin that 57 thats my favorite year


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:49 AM~8846042
> *yea man i understand that
> *


 your like fuckin 23 how long of a break could u have taken?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 22 2007, 12:53 PM~8848116
> *your like fuckin 23 how long of a break could u have taken?
> *


i wish i was 23, im 26. i took a 11 year break. got involved in the bike scene. got bored at home and fuigured what the hell and stared the glasshouse and then i got bit by the bug and got more hooked than before. i thank all you builders on layitlow for giving me the motiivation to build and especially pegasus hobbies for having all i need and helping out.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 21 2007, 10:04 PM~8845879
> *i only put up the drawings cuz my computer is slow uploading pics...but more cars coming soon, bear with this shitty computer (anyone have a sledge hammer?)
> *


love those 63s u built homie...... Low and Beyond has a sledge.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE BUILDS Bro!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Welcome back to building models :biggrin: Hey next time you should come by Pegasus for the Modelers Meetings they have. I'll let you know when the next will be


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 22 2007, 01:25 AM~8845964
> *damn man your drawin skills are good
> *


aint got shit on cruzinlow 
:biggrin:


----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

but your builds r nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2007, 04:14 PM~8848641
> *i wish i was 23, im 26. i took a 11 year break. got involved in the bike scene. got bored at home and fuigured what the hell and stared the glasshouse and then i got bit by the bug and got more hooked than before. i thank all you builders on layitlow for giving me the motiivation to build and especially pegasus hobbies for having all i need and helping out.
> *



that was direct at the bitch not you bro.. by the way ur shit is tight.....


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2007, 12:59 AM~8845837
> *kinda off topic, but some paintings i did
> 
> 
> ...



from one artist to another, this is very good!

i only recommend that you put some more "width".


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some GREAT looking builds!

Nice art work too!


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

Remember this?


----------



## SIUWEEET!!! (Sep 24, 2007)

Damn I remember that. That was back in the day. thats tight.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

some nice builds bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Sep 23 2007, 10:01 PM~8856599
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> ...


damn, joe, i don't even have that issue, mom trew it away with alot of other mags me and the club were in saying they were junk, when she has 8 years' worh of COSMOPOLITAN bullshit that i wasn't even in....anyways, do you have an extra issue of that laying around?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 22 2007, 07:21 PM~8849673
> *aint got shit on cruzinlow
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


good job! i never said i was the maser of drawing or anything, just postin up my work... :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

a hummer h2 i built for my little sister








57 finished


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... that 57 looks killer....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 27 2007, 06:29 PM~8885662
> *damn, joe, i don't even have that issue, mom trew it away with alot of other mags me and the club were in saying they were junk, when she has 8 years' worh of COSMOPOLITAN bullshit that i wasn't even in....anyways, do you have an extra issue of that laying around?
> *


what month/year? i might have it....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll even show pics if i find it...


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

do it to it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the issue that my bike and i came out in lrb was nov/dec 1996. it has the red trike from sweet colors and the '68 model from masterpieces.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice 57 !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

in case you didnt see my topic on LOWRIDER GENERAL, my baby girl DESIRE' MARIE ACOSTA was born oct. 2 at 2:28 a.m. by c-section. she weighed 8lbs, 13oz and length is 20 3/4". proud to have my first lil baby.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

congrats homie.... were u there for the birth?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

cONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cOnGrAtS bIg HoMiE


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the little one!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> i started building when i was 14 (im now 26) not much but im proud of em
> 
> 63 ss
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they look toed in like they have snapped axels,or independent rear suspension


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice car regardless


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

i don't have an extra issue but i will be more than happy to make you a copy of that feature. i remembered that i first talked to you at the street customs san bernardino show in about '95 about your bike. i told you that i thought it was one of the best there 'cuz you can ride it. funny 'cuz the bike i built (in black primer) was/is influenced by it.








here is my "daily rider". some day i hope to build a replica of claim jumper but in chrome instead of gold


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> > i started building when i was 14 (im now 26) not much but im proud of em
> >
> > 63 ss
> >
> ...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

its ok joe. i have a plaque with the feature. im lookin for the actual mag.

my greatest achievement...my pride and joy baby girl desire' born 10/2/07








"daddy, buy me a pony"


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey dad
congratulations !!!!!
welcome to fatherhood.
it is the hardest thing you will do in your life but it will be the most rewarding!!
can you post a pic of your little one???


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

guess I spoke too late shes a gem !!!
congrats again !!!!!!!!!!
looks like she already got you wrapped around her little finger !!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

congrats homie

welcome to daddy-hood :biggrin:


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

congrats on being parents to you and your lady. 0ct 2nd is also the birthday of two of my closest friends.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 9 2007, 02:29 PM~8962195
> *congrats homie.... were u there for the birth?
> *


it was a c-section. they let me in. she was already cut, and about 30 seconds they pulled my baby girl out and heard her cry, almost made me cry. then after a minute they let me see my Desire' for the first time. i'm gonna build a pink or candy purple car for her so she will already have some inspiration to spray and glue some shit together. and now that my lady isn't pregnant anymore she has been wanting to build a car. i show her the cars u guys build and it inspired her as much as it inspired me...so we both have the same hobby...besides sex. (now i gotta stack up on 2 yr supply of spermicide condoms )


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

congratulations homie!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

back to the models...im gonna take a better pic of the '57 and put it in soon as i can. that and my 63 are my favorite builds. next project i plan to use my brother's airbrush and flake the shit out of it. but that's after i get my girl to do the '94 impala she's been wanting to do.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well i stopped at pegasus and picked up the 94 impala my girlfriend has been wanting to build, along with a 64 for myself. the 94 is going to be flaked out majic blue. my 64 is also going to be flaked, but a brandywine...im talkin FLAKE. i cut a moonroof, but thinkin of cuttin it all out and putting an up top on it...decisions decisions.  pics will be posted as soon as my computer picks up a wireless signal (i nab the signal from a wireless usb adapter...it worked for a while  )


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks guys! my little girl already has a little flake stuck on her head when i had to give her a bottle when i came inside from workin on my model. thank god she wasn't outside and i forgot about her when i was spraying, she would have permanent body glitter


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

pics coming as soon as i can get the internet at home to work. got pics of the finished 64 "bloodstone" and my girlfriend, Krystle's build of her "krystle blue persuasion" 94 impala


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2007, 08:14 AM~9095482
> *well i stopped at pegasus and picked up the 94 impala my girlfriend has been wanting to build, along with a 64 for myself. the 94 is going to be flaked out majic blue. my 64 is also going to be flaked, but a brandywine...im talkin FLAKE. i cut a moonroof, but thinkin of cuttin it all out and putting an up top on it...decisions decisions.  pics will be posted as soon as my computer picks up a wireless signal (i nab the signal from a wireless usb adapter...it worked for a while  )
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

i did that for a couple of months until those fukkers (neighbors) stopped payin their bill and it got cut off.... then i just got my own connection...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah, i guess i have to do the right thing and pay for internet service...damn, that blows :uh:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

CONGRATS......enjoy her wile u can they grow up to fast.. good lookin bilds to


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 17 2007, 07:58 AM~9247704
> *CONGRATS......enjoy her wile u can they grow up to fast.. good  lookin bilds to
> *


thanks chris. i don't have as much time as i used to as far as build time, when the baby is sleeping i give my attention to my girlfriend for some eh hem... yeah... Anyways, once we get time she wants to start on her 94 dumped on 26's...no donk shit


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well the body of krystle's (my girlfriend) impala is ready for clear. i showed her how to mix the paint and had her spray everything. she wanted a flaked out oriental blue, so as of last night we finished spraying the candy. she wanted to go with different wheels so she chose some different ones i've been eying for a while at pegasus. looks damn good...need to download that shit to the computer so u guys can see her progress on her car. made me happy to hear her say "i want to build more, what's next"


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the 94 is done, and the 64. now im working on a 58 my dad got for me for xmas. im doing it black with red/black interior. painted the spokes black. im gonna do it with the continental kit and the cruiser skirts. then i might help my sis with her 60 impala that's been sitting for a while. pics of all my shit soon...hopefully


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my flaked out brandywine 64 is on display at pegasus hobbies if you guys would like to take a look at it. im thinkin of throwing in some more models in their display case. im now working on my sister's pink 60 and my 49 merc(finally decided on what color to do it. the 58 my dad got me for xmas is done and looks bad ass. the 84 gmc is painted, just deciding if i should leave it lifted or dump it on some 22's. i also have a 48 fleetline waiting for me. im gonna be busy!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

UPDATED PICTURES THAT HAVE BEEN WAITING TO BE POSTED!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2008, 08:33 PM~9966557
> *:0  :0
> *



X2!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

these are just rush pictures, im building a mini photo studio so pics come out better. more of the 58.
black spokes
















my llttle sister's flaked pink 60...almost done, she's excited on the results








brandywine 48, still in the works


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE, WHAT KOLOR PINK IS THAT ON THE 60?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin tight homie!!! lovin the 58!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

black gold "kandy pink" with orion silver base and silver hok mini flake


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 17 2008, 09:44 PM~9966660
> *black gold "kandy pink" with orion silver base and silver hok mini flake
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ill post up some better pics tomorrow. im learning with this new camera and figuring out how far i have to get so they don't get blurry.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

took pics yesterday, came out good, just waitin to load em on my brother's computer and post them.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice rides... That black '58 is gangster


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westempire_@Feb 18 2008, 12:34 PM~9971426
> *Nice rides... That black '58 is gangster
> *


that's exactly what my friends and family said, even those who don't care for models think that 58 looks "gangster"


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 18 2008, 04:52 PM~9972225
> *that's exactly what my friends and family said, even those who don't care for models think that 58 looks "gangster"
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep it up homie.... its fukkin cool that u gettin the people around u to build also..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice rides, like that 60 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Very nice homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

a better pic of the 57















NOW IN WACO'S COLLECTION^^
my girlfriends' 94 impala


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ready for some more?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

the 57 and 94 look sick homie..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn those rides look good homie. Wat kolor is tha 57?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

cross lace spokes goin on the 48. a mixture of hub caps and 2 piece wheels. 








three wheelin 60


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my girlfriend painting the interior on the 49 merc








my sister's 60 will be done soon


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the current projects, 49 merc, 84 gmc truck (THANKS BODINE!!), 48 fleetline, 60 impala, 58 impala


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE WORK!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 19 2008, 07:08 PM~9983598
> *
> cross lace spokes goin on the 48. a mixture of hub caps and 2 piece wheels.
> 
> ...


Miami Vice Daytona wheels? :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I like your work homie !!!
the 60 and the 57 are freakin bad ass !!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 19 2008, 09:26 PM~9983764
> *Miami Vice Daytona wheels?  :biggrin:
> *


nope, i'll let you know where i got them when the 48 is done (very soon). i have detail pics too, but i didn't have time to download them. it wasn't my computer so i had to make it quick.


----------



## cooshit (Sep 16, 2007)

> a better pic of the 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks guys. next im gonna pull my 64 out of pegasus so i can take pics of it and have the 58 on display. im hoping someone has an extra donk rear end so i can lift the ass and show off undercarriage. i might just put some click pen springs to raise it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> > a better pic of the 57
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im lookin to join a model car club, or if anyone is puttin one together in so cali. just want to get more involved and learn more things...cuttin, layin patterns, fabricating...such and such.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my brother's cadillac- didn't have my portable photo studio, bear with me on the pics








my sister's acrua rsx with spinners








under carriage of the 48 from last week








more pics tomorrow, gotz to go!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

truck that BODINE gave me for xmas exchange


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin real good bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 20 2008, 07:00 AM~9986101
> *nope, i'll let you know where i got them when the 48 is done (very soon).  i have detail pics too, but i didn't have time to download them. it wasn't my computer so i had to make it quick.
> *


what kit u get them from?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides are all lookin good...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my girlfriends' merc that bodine hooked me up for xmas xchange. she liked it so i helped her build it. 95% done


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the 48 almost done as well. the cross lace spokes i got from joe at pegasus. they are resin hub caps and i put them together with the 2 piece rims. old school look!!








my flaked out 64...i know all the pics look like crap, ill take better ones during the day.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and the last pic for tonight...the 76 that my dad is building. he wants to do it a different candy tangerine, so after this pic was taken he wanted me to dunk it in brake fluid...i would have left it, but he had his mind set on a different color, so, say goodbye to "NOVA ORANGE"...  
















ALMOST FORGOT ass shot of the 48


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

FUCK YEAH CLEAN RIDES HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

here's some progress mike..








and working on a 39 panel...ill keep you updated


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

art, if you have any questions hit me up or stop by. you know where im at...so do you still want to do a model car club?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 23 2008, 04:45 PM~10012982
> *art, if you have any questions hit me up or stop by. you know where im at...so do you still want to do a model car club?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> a better pic of the 57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

here mike , ..i put a blower on it now you can paint it


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

power baby


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '57 is CLEAN!!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:uh: uhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> > a better pic of the 57
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides homie


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 22 2008, 12:26 AM~10001805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin gmc i have 2 of these 1 built and not built. one thing i did though i used spot putty to fill in them damn lines goin arond the gas door. You gonna make this a lowrider????


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

nah, just gonna have it dumped and i found some low profile tires that fit over the stock wheels or find a set of 22's and up. i have a chevy 409 engine im gonna slam in there, or maybe i'll get a t.p.i. or a blower, hmm. anyways, im gonna put a trailer behind it and have it pull one of my other cars. maybe the 58, so the truck, trailer, and the car being towed are alll black.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 26 2008, 10:42 AM~10033358
> *nah, just gonna have it dumped and i found some low profile tires that fit over the stock wheels or find a set of 22's and up. i have a chevy 409 engine im gonna slam in there, or maybe i'll get a t.p.i. or a blower, hmm. anyways, im gonna put a trailer behind it and have it pull one of my other cars. maybe the 58, so the truck, trailer, and the car being towed are alll black.
> *


ill be over next week to drop off the trailer and the 67


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my dad had a trailer he wasn't using. i already got it painted and shit, but i'll still take the 67!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CRAZY RIDES BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

STICK WITH THEM LOWRIDERS HOMEBOII ..TUNERS WITH HYDROS LOOK CHEEZY.............


----------



## LJGONZALEZ (Apr 18, 2007)

nice :biggrin: :biggrin: i like da 57 da most


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the acura is my sister's build. she also did a h2 and now she's worikn on a flaked out pink 60 impala...she's been askin to do some more lowriders.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 23 2008, 11:50 PM~10015576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need the rear rims off this!!! Sell/Trade them to me... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

almost done with the 48, merc, and the gmc truck. i'll post current pics soon.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

building is on hold, baby was sick, then my girlfriend, and now i have sore throat and light headed. i guess i gotta take some shots of tequila to burn the shit out of my throat :biggrin: j/k.... :barf: :barf:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just got recruited to DYNASTY m.c.c., i'll do my best to keep the club happy. im lookin to learn new stuff and learn techniques. stuff like hackin doors and doing the jams, fabricating, laying patterns and such. im feelin a bit better now too, i'd be 100% if i had some malibu rum to burn this virus out of my throat. anywhoo, i think im the only member in cali or the west coast, so i gotta give my best in building and hopefully get more members in my area


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: congrats!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2007, 01:20 AM~8845945
> *my project that has been getting neglected due to me having problems with gallstones and hernia...poor '57
> 
> 
> ...


Man good luck with the health issue, i just got over a fupper respiratory infection, myself (had to put the cigars down), but yea take care of your health bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

for those who wonder why my screen name is tequila sunrise, this is why. my bike that i've had since '95 is named TEQUILA SUNRISE. 








the lineup








84 gmc








48 fleetline


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Love that bike!!!

Nice line-up too!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

still got it since 95 and plan to show it more


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DIGN THAT 6 4 
and i know iv seen your bike befor ?has it ever ben in a mag befor ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hey homeboy.......... love that bike, its clean, ever win an award with it?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

it was in lrb in nov/dec 1995 and it was also in lil bow wow music video "bounce with me", and it won about 15 trophies. this friday is a show in santa ana, im gonna take it out there to get it back in the show scene.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 26 2008, 02:25 PM~10261484
> *it was in lrb in nov/dec 1995 and it was also in lil bow wow music video "bounce with me", and it won about 15 trophies. this friday is a show in santa ana, im gonna take it out there to get it back in the show scene.
> *


 hno: here come a champion  
every body back up back up


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Lil Bow Wow - Bounce Wit Me

:thumbsup: ^^^


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

can't find out how to change the title and description of my topic. any tips? can it be done?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 8 2008, 04:53 AM~10356658
> *can't find out how to change the title and description of my topic. any tips? can it be done?
> *


PM and moderator


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

THANKS 1of a kind for changing my topic/description!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

59 impala. kandy burple
















REPRESENT DYNASTY BABY!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i love that 59 big mike.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

stock engine, edelbrock air cleaner and valve cleaners. 
















die cast 60 that was faded out. sprayed duplicolor and kandy brandywine on top, and wheels provided by BODINE-wheels look perfect. THANKS BODINE


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

67 im doing for my 7 month old dauughter. kandy magenta with silver metal specks base.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nice work there , i like that 59.......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

that 67 looks just like mine , i used sunrise red pearl and some gold rims , i like.........


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

interior-billet steering wheel and painted panels on the counsel.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

67 lookin clean homie nice work ,lovin the color :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE work homie keep it up I wanna see them done! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 9 2008, 10:11 AM~10616615
> *NICE work homie keep it up I wanna see them done!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


don't worry, it won't be long


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good up in here homie


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 27 2008, 12:51 PM~10041823
> *STICK WITH THEM LOWRIDERS HOMEBOII ..TUNERS WITH HYDROS LOOK CHEEZY.............
> *



Both the RR and Acura dont't look right. The RR especially because they come off the showroom floor on air. Good job on all the others.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 8 2008, 11:34 PM~10612364
> *interior-billet steering wheel and painted panels on the counsel.
> 
> 
> ...


:0

dash work looks real good, really sets it off, bro, what pimk is that?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 16 2008, 08:16 AM~10670006
> *Both the RR and Acura dont't look right.  The RR especially because they come off the showroom floor on air.  Good job on all the others.
> *


the silver range rover is my friend's build, and my little sister (14) built the acura and pink hummer. the suspension on the acura was a bitch since she wanted it dumped with spinners (remember, she's only 14). but for her first builds, i think she did good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 17 2008, 11:46 AM~10676334
> *the silver range rover is my friend's build, and my little sister (14) built the acura and pink hummer. the suspension on the acura was a bitch since she wanted it dumped with spinners (remember, she's only 14). but for her first builds, i think she did good.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Job....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 17 2008, 11:46 AM~10676334
> *the silver range rover is my friend's build, and my little sister (14) built the acura and pink hummer. the suspension on the acura was a bitch since she wanted it dumped with spinners (remember, she's only 14). but for her first builds, i think she did good.
> *


she did good, tell her to keep it up, she might be the 1st lady of dynasty, and pass you up mike. :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

page 10!!  i try to help her as much as i can, but between work, baby, and stuff like that it's kinda hard. sucks because once she gets motivated i can tell she really likes it. im gettin my girlfriend involved as well. as far as the dash, i sprayed duplicolor metal specks and black gold kandy magenta over it. i want to do thinner lines for the pinstriping, but my brushes are a bit out of whack, time to buy new ones.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

kandy burgundy 51 fleetline


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and the kandy magenta 67 finally done  STILLETO 67


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@May 30 2008, 10:03 PM~10774252
> *kandy burgundy 51 fleetline
> 
> 
> ...


this is nice and clean homie, what wheels are they?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

PEGASUS deep chrome 2 piece and i switched the centers with the gold ones.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gotta go, talk to you guys tomorrow


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ok, just have to buff out the 51, and WACO gave me a 80's box caprice for my 57 (yes, sorry fellas, she has a new home). that is my next project. AND I HAVE A FEW OF RESIN QUESTIONS

1. how long do i let it set in whitewall cleaner? 
2. who in so cali does chroming for resin parts and is good in quality?
3. anything i need to stay away from to prevent fucking it up?

i also got hooked up with a donk cadillac from big lots that im gonna do after the caprice. im thinkin of another flake job on that  and NO it's not gonna be a donk build :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ask that cleaning resin questions in FAQ at the top of the main page homeboy. cause i need to know too haha. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn man..i like how ya did the plaque in the back...reppin Dynasty hard homie...suhweeet


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

or should i do the caddy? hmmm, nah, resin!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

do the box homie.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well, money has been REALLY TIGHT, but i helped out my little sis with this mustang.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WHERE DID THOSE WHEEELS COME FROM!?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and here is my twin brother's 61. first one he's finished in a long time. he WAS working on a 65 rivi, redoing an old 63, and started to do a 58 that he cut the top off of...but that shit is just sittin collecting dust.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good big mike, tell her,great job and keep it up, she might be the 1st lady of dynasty.............. well next to kykustoms. :biggrin: j/k bro.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

computer at work blocked me out of every site that has FORUM on it, so my only chance to jump on lay it low is when i visit my parents....can't wait till next year's income tax and get my own bitchin computer.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:31 PM~11338460
> *WHERE DID THOSE WHEEELS COME FROM!?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pegasus hobbies has them. they were around $12.00. if you want, i can get you a set. pegasus is 10 minutes from my house, in fact, it's my home away from home


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

PSSSHHHHHH WHAT U WANNA TRADE?

AND could u show a reference pic to show how big/small they really are?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

what u got? im willing to trade


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 07:43 PM~11338592
> *PSSSHHHHHH WHAT U WANNA TRADE?
> 
> AND could u show a reference pic to show how big/small they really are?
> *



exact diameter of a quarter...as far as the trade, let me know


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

HOPEFULLY, next check is good and i can get some paint and my girlfriend can finish her model and i can jump back on the building bench. we've been battling eachother on guitar hero, since money's been tight...damn economy affecting alot of shit.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dang...i wish i had a quarter right now...but i get the idea....but what do u want/need? i got some 63 impy front lower arms,64 frame,wellt hths all i can think of off the top of my head...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hmm, i can't think of shit right now.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 13 2008, 07:34 PM~11338488
> *and here is my twin brother's 61. first one he's finished in a long time. he WAS working on a 65 rivi, redoing an old 63, and started to do a 58 that he cut the top off of...but that shit is just sittin collecting dust.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color combo of this ACE rag... Nice werk! :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 13 2008, 05:43 PM~11338592
> *PSSSHHHHHH WHAT U WANNA TRADE?
> 
> AND could u show a reference pic to show how big/small they really are?
> *


same wheels....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2008, 02:17 AM~11349364
> *same wheels....
> 
> 
> ...




looks so much better with the spokes bro.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey what motor is in that 61?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ross gibson roadent tpi 35O motor maybe?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Some nice builds up in this bitch ! Nice to family building together ! And that window plaque in the 67 is a nice touch !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 15 2008, 07:19 PM~11355833
> *ross gibson roadent tpi 35O motor maybe?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11356991
> *Some  nice  builds    up in this   bitch !   Nice  to  family  building   together  !    And  that   window  plaque   in the  67   is  a  nice  touch !
> *


thanks! my dad is doing a 76, but he's been busy with work and shit. i should post pics of what he's done so far. he's doing the paint a bit old school. my dad, brother,sister,me,and my girlfriend build model cars...im gonna do a picture of the "ACOSTA FAMILY GARAGE", including the ones in progress like the 76, my brother's project 58 and 63, my caddy and caprice...TIME TO BUST OUT THE MINI PHOTO STUDIO!!! as far as the plaque, im still trying to do a cleaner one and put them on all my builds.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 16 2008, 09:51 AM~11358364
> *thanks! my dad is doing a 76, but he's been busy with work and shit. i should post pics of what  he's done so far. he's doing the paint a bit old school. my dad, brother,sister,me,and my girlfriend build model cars...im gonna do a picture of the "ACOSTA FAMILY GARAGE", including the ones in progress like the 76, my brother's project 58 and 63, my caddy and caprice...TIME TO BUST OUT THE MINI PHOTO STUDIO!!! as far as the plaque, im still trying to do a cleaner one and put them on all my builds.
> *




yeah the builds look great, i like all the years and cars and styles you have built! very nice! i think i like the orange 61 and the black 62 the best. 

as far as your plaque, it looks like you used clear plastic and then put letters on it, try using Clear Styrene and you should be able to get a more "clean" cut on that clear plastic, that way its not all jaggidy*. looks killa though, im excited to see the 76!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

^^I'll give that a shot, thanks for the tip!!


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some clean rides homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ive been so busy with work and tryin to get my bike together...but fuck it, im gonna start workin on the cadillac


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yoooooooooo 

you do a great job man....clean work..nice cars
i like the 61 impalla very nice

freeeeeeeeeeeeeh!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks, i don't have as much time to spend on builds with the baby and work, otherwise i'd be practicing cutting doors and shit like that. so, i just make them clean and simple.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

started on the caddy, helping my girlfriend with her kandy pink camaro, and stripping her cousin's mustang to re shoot it. then is the caprice. i already bought bleach white, so it's time will come to be worked on. after that, im gonna do another 57 liike the one i traded over to waco.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 10 2008, 01:12 PM~11566879
> *started on the caddy, helping my girlfriend with her kandy pink camaro, and stripping her cousin's mustang to re shoot it. then is the caprice. i already bought bleach white, so it's time will come to be worked on. after that, im gonna do another 57 liike the one i traded over to waco.
> *



hope im 1st on the list for the next 57 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i think i'll make it a vert...but im gonna need a vert boot. im gonna work on more detail.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

did ya ever finish the black 62?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my latest build


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 11 2008, 03:15 PM~11579069
> *did ya ever finish the black 62?
> *


i sprayed it kandy tangerine with flake, but im missing some interior parts...door panels and backs of the seat


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

now im FINALLY workin on the resin. i soaked it in hot water and oxy clean for about 10 minutes and shot the primer and color...lookin good so far.


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

cadillac looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 14 2008, 11:16 PM~11603552
> *my latest build
> 
> 
> ...




what wheels are these homie!!! i like them a lot!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

woo that caddy is hot bro ,the green is clean got egen work done on it so i take a peek ? :roflmao:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just placed an order for the old school toyota kit i've been lookin for from scale lows, so now i just have to wait for the project i've been waiting for!!! but AFTER i finish the caprice


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Sep 16 2008, 10:15 AM~11616097
> *what wheels are these homie!!! i like them a lot!!
> *


pegasus 2 piece, they come on a tree, forget what model # they were. as far as motor, i'll post em up soon.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 15 2008, 03:40 PM~11870392
> *just placed an order for the old school toyota kit i've been lookin for from scale lows, so now i just have to wait for the project i've been waiting for!!! but AFTER i finish the caprice
> *


its a nice kit, have fun!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 15 2008, 03:41 PM~11870404
> *pegasus 2 piece, they come on a tree, forget what model # they were. as far as motor, i'll post em up soon.
> *


1301


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Oct 15 2008, 12:32 PM~11870960
> *1301
> *


YEP


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

the truck i've been on the hunt for...gonna do it old school lowrider style








and a better pic of the 59


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and ''KASHMIR", the caprice that i got from WACO for a trade for my gold 57...anyone know what i can use as a donor for the undercarriage?
















trunk pinstriping








hood stirping


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

in case some of you didn't know, this is the one me and waco did a swap on. im gonna make the caprice build worth the swap. didn't want to let the 57 go...but it's in good hands


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks good bro!!


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 12:00 AM~11980945
> *and ''KASHMIR", the caprice that i got from WACO for a trade for my gold 57...anyone know what i can use as a donor for the undercarriage?
> *


If it is 1/25 scale then the Revell Caprice Taxi/Impala SS from the early 90's will work.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks!!!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 12:08 AM~11981439
> *thanks!!!!
> *



are the 1301's the "real look" spokes?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: yes they are


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 12:14 AM~11981485
> *:thumbsup: yes they are
> *



ccooool


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 26 2008, 10:00 PM~11980945
> *and ''KASHMIR", the caprice that i got from WACO for a trade for my gold 57...anyone know what i can use as a donor for the undercarriage?
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 damn, great to see one of these gettin built!!! I'll get around to one...one day :uh: :biggrin: 





oh and that '57 :thumbsup: sweeeeett!!!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just have to get the undercarriage donor,bumpers chromed, paint interior. this one is gonna come out clean. thinkin of doing a custom grille.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

I SEE YOU ZACH!!! i have a 63 i'd like to have you paint the same as you did on the 62 you did for the donk build. pm me a price and i'll send it to you.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im like-n that 59, and that car is guna be clean. do something like the vagus car with struts going a cross for the grill.or maby im think-n of dress to kill. have you lookd in to gel pins you draw perty good so i know you would be able to do some good work with them.

just something like what you did 
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o3/uplo...la/100_0905.jpg


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im gonna go to a site i know of and order me a REAL pinstriping brush and do some more lines here and there.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just be on the lookout, im gonna get my mini studio back up and do some bitchin pics of em all


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 26 2008, 11:44 PM~11981670
> *im gonna go to a site i know of and order me a REAL pinstriping brush and do some more lines here and there.
> *


even better.  
hope to see your studio bake up too.how everything with your gile not fighting no more are you ? pm me.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

the box is lookin good homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good i like that lac


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice chevy homie I like the color you chose


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

your ar of the chain man








> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 26 2008, 10:00 PM~11980945
> *and ''KASHMIR", the caprice that i got from WACO for a trade for my gold 57...anyone know what i can use as a donor for the undercarriage?
> 
> 
> ...



you could try a Grand National donk kit for the chasis and stuff and BTW where can i get one of those?


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

i ment to say your builds are off he chain ^ there guessi got a lil aheadof myself


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

and another thing how do i join a model car club like Dynasty


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11990023
> *and another thing how do i join a model car club like Dynasty
> *


just keep stepn up your game bro. im sure some one will give you your props bro.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2008, 12:17 AM~11349364
> *same wheels....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SIX T TWO HOMIE


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twiztedplasticz_@Oct 27 2008, 07:25 PM~11990023
> *and another thing how do i join a model car club like Dynasty
> *


first off, i did a trade with waco for the caprice. i think you can hit up twinn, mr biggs, or beto for the resin. as far as the club, i just put it out there that i wanted to join a club and they offered me to join, so here i am. funny thing is, i didn't have a chance to see the other members' builds 'cuz the computer at work blocks that shit. but im back to building now so i have more builds to produce for the club. clean builds, good attitude, and supportive is what is required. do you have a build topic of your own??


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

been helping my little sister with her cadillac escalade too, so some stuff done here on mine, some done on hers, as long as im back building


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

yea but there all my first builds that i had pics of iaint got no new picz in a while and the prtty much suc ihave stepped my game up since i did these butt you can check em out its my i'm new here post


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11990422
> *first off, i did a trade with waco for the caprice. i think you can hit up twinn, mr biggs, or beto for the resin. as far as the club, i just put it out there that i wanted to join a club and they offered me to join, so here i am. funny thing is, i didn't have a chance to see the other members' builds 'cuz the computer at work blocks that shit. but im back to building now so i have more builds to produce for the club. clean builds, good attitude, and supportive is what is required. do you have a build topic of your own??
> *


see at some point you'll get your props. just keep doing what you do.you got good builds. 
and tequila sunrise, good advice bro. looking forword to see you at the picnic for the club bro.and dont forget the show were guna put up in the summer. SCORE. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 11:52 PM~11990422
> *first off, i did a trade with waco for the caprice. i think you can hit up twinn, mr biggs, or beto for the resin. as far as the club, i just put it out there that i wanted to join a club and they offered me to join, so here i am. funny thing is, i didn't have a chance to see the other members' builds 'cuz the computer at work blocks that shit. but im back to building now so i have more builds to produce for the club. clean builds, good attitude, and supportive is what is required. do you have a build topic of your own??
> *



you know why you got into dynasty, it was because of your clean style and your cool , low key attitude bro.

main thing with dynasty, and when i was pres. i stressed not to start shit with the OG's on here and keep your nose clean. 
steady build and get better with each build, to step up and bring the club up with you.
respect one another, and help out as much as possible.

its cats like big mike that put dynasty on the map here on layitlow, keep up the fly ass work homie...................... shits lookin tight!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 AM~11980945
> *and ''KASHMIR", the caprice that i got from WACO for a trade for my gold 57...anyone know what i can use as a donor for the undercarriage?
> 
> 
> ...



and you know i wasnt gonna swing threw your thread and not comment on this now did ya  

bad ass color bro, and check out mitesto <~~~~ spelling diecast cars, they have a box caprice with a billet grill that would look real nice on this  

hit up rollinoldskoo......... hes the one that was doin a triple black box with the diecast grill  






















hella nice work mikey :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks alot. here is the toyota that i was gonna put off till after the caprice...but i had some primer at the pad and figured...eh, why not get something started with what i have at the house while im saving up to buy myself a car...so here is a mock up with my brother's wheels he had layin around. im gonna throw on some old school 90's style...WATCH OUT NOW!!! hno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

as im workin on my sister Selina's interior for her escalade my dad picked up some new wheels for it that look better on it.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just to give you an idea of the flaked out candy brandywine top


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, homie, the hilux looks awesome like it is...lol....and caddy is nice


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

wow bro the hilux looks realy good, you guna do the bed up or something. i like it looks like an old school truck from the 90. look hard bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just wait and see


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 28 2008, 10:54 PM~12001835
> *as im workin on my sister Selina's interior for her escalade my dad picked up some new wheels for it that look better on it.
> 
> 
> ...



are those spinners?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

a little more work done on the toyota. i don't have a car yet, but i do have an idea of the color, just have to find a way to pick up the paint


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Oct 31 2008, 01:55 PM~12027771
> *are those spinners?
> *


yep


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2008, 11:29 AM~12046435
> *yep
> *




those are clean, never seen those before....kinda look like some davins


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, tequila, looks bad ass!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 3 2008, 11:28 AM~12046426
> *a little more work done on the toyota. i don't have a car yet, but i do have an idea of the color, just have to find a way to pick up the paint
> 
> 
> ...




clean lookin truck...im not a mini guy at all...but loooks clean..nice spokes and pendant


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Nov 3 2008, 12:09 PM~12047866
> *clean lookin truck...im not a mini guy at all...but loooks clean..nice spokes and pendant
> *


i wasn't much a mini truck guy either, but late 90s lowrider style is what im gonna go for. once im done with my sister's escalade im gonna jump on it.
updated pics im gonna put up at an art gallery eventually. 
























a bit better than the ones i had before.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 11 2008, 07:22 AM~12121294
> *i wasn't much a mini truck guy either, but late 90s lowrider style is what im gonna go for. once im done with my sister's escalade im gonna jump on it.
> updated pics im gonna put up at an art gallery eventually.
> 
> ...


Looks nice....like the Cadi.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Here ya go, tequila...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

forgot one.....


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 27 2008, 01:00 AM~11980945
> *and ''KASHMIR", the caprice that i got from WACO for a trade for my gold 57...anyone know what i can use as a donor for the undercarriage?
> 
> 
> ...


The 80s Caddy is the only GM big body kit that come as close as a shave!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you need the big body impala or caprice ! 

you could also us the donk monte or regal with alittle work !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Work on that Caprice homi
Cant wait to see that badass ride finished. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 some badass shit in here. :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 11 2008, 04:04 PM~12128095
> *you  need  the  big  body  impala  or  caprice !
> 
> you  could  also  us the  donk  monte or  regal    with  alittle  work !
> *


my lady has a big body impala. im gonna CAREFULLY separate it from the body and do a test fit on my box


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAN THIS IS SOME SICK WORK BRO!!!! KEEP IT UP


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

finally threw some color on the toyota. 
gamma gold pearl for the base and house of color silver mini flake on top








BLACK GOLD kandy violette on top...look at that flake :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

mock up of body/chassis








this one didn't have the hinge for the dump bed, but it was simple to make one. 








more to come tomorrow.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

gotta foil, color sand, and throw some more clear on it. im also thinking of what i can do for the interior. it's gonna be old school, i already have the swivel seats, some door panels made out. i just have to build a layout for the interior for the bed.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

paint looks awesome brotha


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks, can't wait till it's cured so i can color sand and throw some more clear and make it look like glass :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

absolutly love that color!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Love the old skool mini truck....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 1 2008, 10:21 AM~12301434
> *Love the old skool mini truck....
> *


me 2 dam i like what u doing whit this truck .i have some ? 4 u how can i get on and is that the only one that comes whit the top 4 the bed i used 2 love this mini trucks whan i was a kid dam!! this truck make me feel like a kid :biggrin:  and dont get mad at me whan i copy yo truck :biggrin: ! its like its 91 again


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :0 

that is badass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Dec 1 2008, 10:03 AM~12301781
> *me 2 dam i like what u doing whit this truck .i have some ? 4 u how can i get on and is that the only one that comes whit the top 4 the bed i used 2 love this mini trucks whan i was a kid dam!! this truck make me feel like a kid  :biggrin:    and dont get mad at me whan i copy yo truck :biggrin: ! its like its 91 again
> *


i got that kit from SCALELOWS.COM. i went to my first lowrider show in '89 and i've been going ever since. brings back memories to me too. and hey, if you want to build one, go right ahead...even if it's just like mine. as long as we all build what we want


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

wet sanded, foiled, and gave it another coat of clear. pics in a bit when it's a bit more dry.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 1 2008, 02:57 PM~12304240
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :0
> 
> that is badass
> *


x2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

helux looks good bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

FOILED AND ANOTHER COAT OF CLEAR








it's coming along good so far


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

all i can say is dam and go all out


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

what about a z rick? how would someone make one? do u have some pics of one?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think they would use some strene plastic.

great work going on here. you aint slown down at all .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

hell no im not gonna slow down. This has been waiting for a long time. just wish i had more $ to get all the shit i need to get it done quicker


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 2 2008, 12:44 AM~12309544
> *FOILED AND ANOTHER COAT OF CLEAR
> 
> 
> ...


cool paint job


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

got another drive shaft and slapped it in. now im just waiting for fuzzy fur and styrene so i can work on interior


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

LINC sent me 3 kits he wanted me to spray for him. this is the first one im working on for him...ford starliner. just the basecoat :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that lux is looking good bro.Are you gonna go to the meet this saturday?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Dec 18 2008, 09:40 PM~12472062
> *Damn that lux is looking good bro.Are you gonna go to the meet this saturday?
> *



THE METTING AT PEGASUS IS CANCLED KEVIN....NOT GOING TO HAPPEN TILL JANUARY BRO!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 10:44 PM~12472127
> *THE METTING AT PEGASUS IS CANCLED KEVIN....NOT GOING TO HAPPEN TILL JANUARY BRO!
> *


What was the reason for it being canceled?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i want to so bad, but company xmas dinner starts at 7p. im thinkin of taking the truck before i go and just leave it in the case.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 18 2008, 09:44 PM~12472127
> *THE METTING AT PEGASUS IS CANCLED KEVIN....NOT GOING TO HAPPEN TILL JANUARY BRO!
> *


well at least i won't feel bad about missing it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I LIKE THAT MINI TRUCK HOMIE...NICE COLOR!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 18 2008, 10:37 PM~12472015
> *LINC sent me 3 kits he wanted me to spray for him. this is the first one im working on for him...ford starliner. just the basecoat :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 18 2008, 10:35 PM~12471981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope pics comeing soon :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

internet at home took a shit, so i can't post pics till who knows when. im working on the interior in the bed then work my way to the cab. all im going to say is that you guys will like it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and i sprayed the base coat on the monte carlo and the 61 im doing for LINC


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 30 2008, 01:54 AM~12557074
> *
> 
> 
> ...




bed is turnin out bad ass, is that foam? or just flocked different colors?



looks good mikey :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i wanna...i wannna.... i wanna be like mike!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MIKE...PM ME OR CALL ME BRO...THIS ABSEES TOOTH HAS HAD ME DOWN!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2008, 09:19 AM~12559800
> *i wanna...i wannna.... i wanna be like mike!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

as far as the bed, its styrene covered in adhesive-backed fabric from michael's. wait till you see the bed :0


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

awesome builds homie! u got great talent! i like tha fact that u build/ help build 4 ur family. thats dedication 2 tha hobby n my book


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah and i bought my little sister a toyota (lexus is300) for xmas and i sprayed the basecoat. im going to have her spray the rest and build it. she did pretty good with her escalade. i try to help her out and get her involved since she can't do other things since she has cerebral palsy. whats real good about it is she really does like doing models and is always thinking what model to get next.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

interior needs a little cleaning up, but i made a tv for the center of the dash. so many ideas going in my head


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2009, 12:17 AM~12582211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 u no i like it but :biggrin: y do the seats dont look right
:dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

nice work on the yota!! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 2 2009, 10:42 AM~12584504
> *u no i like it but :biggrin: y do the seats dont look right
> :dunno:
> *


no need to be disapointed...seats got re-worked. other ideas came to mind...so more work on the interior :0

and LINC, as soon as weather gets a bit warmer over here im gonna spray the flake on the cars and post up the pics....did you see the monte in the base coat?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 3 2009, 12:43 AM~12591326
> *no need to be disapointed...seats got re-worked. other ideas came to mind...so more work on the interior :0
> 
> and LINC, as soon as weather gets a bit warmer over here im gonna spray the flake on the cars and post up the pics....did you see the monte in the base coat?
> *


no worries bro ! and yes i did see that! lookin good! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

SORRY GUYS, but i've been having so much fun with this hilux that i've decided to keep the other kit i bought to get the drive shaft from...once i get my other projects done i'm gonna do the other one old school as well. so many ideas floating in my head


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 2 2009, 12:16 AM~12582206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clean truck...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

flaked LINC's monte, starliner and 61. layed candy on the starliner and cleared.








and i got some ideas on doing patterns and here is a tease of what i did as i was waiting for the other cars to dry.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and yes i finished it but you will have to wait and see what it looks like with tape pulled and pinstriped (with paint and brush).


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 8 2009, 07:28 AM~12641439
> *flaked LINC's monte, starliner and 61. layed candy on the starliner and cleared.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lookin good! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

DAMN! looks good mike  



i know you cant wait to get your hands on them linc :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2009, 07:51 AM~12641552
> *DAMN! looks good mike
> i know you cant wait to get your hands on them linc :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know! im stoked! the starliner looks gorgeous! cant wait to see the others and build them up! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

truck looks good bro, and so do the other rides


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that is so fkn gangster 
I LOVE THIS BUILD :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks! im doing detail stuff and it's on hold untill i go to pegasus or order from scale dreams. as far as the 65...i'd have to thank ZACK and STILL DOWN for posting good pics on laying patterns. came out good on the first try. my pinstirping came out pretty good too! pics when i get home around 7p my time.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i cant wait to see how that 65 turns out :thumbsup:

thanks for the props but i would have to thank mini and zfelix :biggrin:

are you using an airbrush :dunno:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

okay, THANKS MINI AND ZACH!!. im using all rattlecan. only time i use spray gun is when i shoot flake. i hate cleaning and wasting paint thinner. just spray and be done with it.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

updates on the 65 named after my bike. same colors.

TEQUILA SUNRISE


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

gonna be a nice build


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

cleared
















and striped by hand with paint and paintbrush.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=435934&st=1240


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well i have my sister wanting subtle graphics on the lexus she is doing. another project on my desk. she wants candy cobalt blue graphics and grape pearl for the main color. don't know when i'll be able to spray it, but when i get to it i'll post pics


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

65 is lookin good!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well my internet took a dump and im online on my cheap ass phone. can't send pics, but here is an update.

the cars i'm painting for LINC: starliner-color sanded and then 1 more coat of clear
monte carlo- candy pink sprayed, waiting for clear
61 impala- silver base sprayed and flake. waiting 
to cure and spray trim and roof candy 
magenta.
my toyota hilux: finishing up details on interior

65 impala "Tequila Sunrise" : all ready for another coat of clear. got ideas from 
GARY SEEDS on doing old school interior. 

my sister's lexus: sprayed candy grape with a little bit of patterns. it's been waiting for clear for a while now. i used up most of the clear on linc's cars and the 65. i gotta jump on the bus and take 2 hr ride to pegasus to pick up more clear

hopefully i can get internet at home up and running to post pics.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Mikey I could of taken pics and posted them up for ya! Yo LINC them rides of yours are beautiful! I seen them in person and I have to hand it to mike, they are simply mind blowing!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

It took a dump sunday night. i don't feel like fuckin with it now. maybe tomorrow i'll give it another shot. my brother's works fine (wired) but the one downstairs (wireless) is acting up. i don't like using his because it's gotten so many viruses and i don't want to be blamed for that one fuckin up. well, gotta go, takes up to much time doing shit on the internet on my phone.


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

damn i like those 63 and other at top of 1 page nice bro


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 8 2009, 03:02 PM~12644549
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn is that a metal body ?
and under carrage?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

naw, thats an all plastic kit man.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 8 2009, 11:19 PM~12648949
> *cleared
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 13 2009, 11:42 PM~12699016
> *nice bro
> *


x2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well the 65 came out pretty good. i got some advice to spray light when doing the patterns. so before i do more patterns on a build i'm going to practice on a sheet of styrene. thanks everybody for the advice and tips.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 07:13 PM~12705061
> *well the 65 came out pretty good. i got some advice to spray light when doing the patterns. so before i do more patterns on a build i'm going to practice on a sheet of styrene. thanks everybody for the advice and tips.
> *



just keep at it ! the more you do it the better and easier it becomes ! And the 65 is not bad at all for a first rounder ~


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 05:23 PM~12705161
> *just  keep  at  it  ! the  more  you  do it  the  better  and  easier  it  becomes ! And  the 65  is  not  bad  at  all  for  a  first  rounder  ~
> *


if mini come 2 yo house than u know! u doing something good :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well i check out everyone's page and learn from the big boys. compare my builds from the first page...i'm learning and loving every bit of it


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and it shows 100% brother!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2009, 02:35 AM~12709898
> *and it shows 100% brother!
> *




:yes: 


i still love the yellow 57, and the all black 58


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 14 2009, 09:17 PM~12708006
> *well i check out everyone's page and learn from the big boys. compare my builds from the first page...i'm learning and loving every bit of it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

You are doing amasing work! the patterns look good! colors are beautiful!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 15 2009, 08:07 AM~12712020
> *looks good
> *


x-2


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 15 2009, 03:20 AM~12710971
> *:yes:
> i still love the yellow 57, and the all black 58
> *


waco has the 57 now  . but eventually im going to do another to keep in my collection


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 15 2009, 07:59 AM~12711960
> *You are doing amasing work! the patterns look good! colors are beautiful!
> *


i had to dunk your 61 in brake fluid. i thought the weather would be okay to spray the clear, but  . i sprayed the base earlier today and it's been sitting for 2 hrs now. looks as if nothing happened. soon they will be heading back your way.
as im waiting for paint to dry i'm workin on the 65. loving the build. thanks again!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

You got some kool rides mike, I like the 51 the best!


----------



## calistyle (Jan 28, 2009)

tequila sunrise's bro is in this bitch... a few of my builds :loco: 

Pics need to be taken outside, not much detail indoors


----------



## calistyle (Jan 28, 2009)

caddy to be re-cleared


----------



## calistyle (Jan 28, 2009)

'58 making it's way 



















'39 delivery, cut out side sections


----------



## calistyle (Jan 28, 2009)

low-rod '65 rivi???


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks Sick Already homie.  :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ive got that same one waiting to be built....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

that's my brother posting. im helping my sister do a lexus and my dad has to re do the 76. it's still sitting in brake fluid. it's a family thing goin on at this house with model cars.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calistyle_@Jan 28 2009, 11:54 PM~12845508
> *low-rod '65 rivi???
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice builds. Are the wheels on the riv something Peguses makes?


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

A color for the riv that would match the wheels is HOK Passion Purple pearl.


----------



## calistyle (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah, pegasus... the outer rim and tire are one piece and the center section is another import type, they have blue and possibly another color. been a while since i've looked. thinking of a 2 tone w/ blower or hooked up big block


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

sneak peek of my sister's lexus i bought her for xmas. 
my 61 for the lowrod build for DYNASTY m.c.c.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

just lookin through my pics, maybe i should do something with my daughter's toy 4x4 school bus....hmmm :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

took some outdoor pics today. 
















no emblems because i'm waiting for the photoetch kit to come in from pegasus hobbies.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

dough's pumps mounted underneath


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE 65 IS CLEAN BRO!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice dude


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 01:44 PM~12874854
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im liking this bro,,freakin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 1 2009, 04:44 PM~12874854
> *
> 
> 
> ...





mikey :biggrin: this whip is bad as hell man!



keep up the great work mike


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean paint on the 65 bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

kandy pink is in stock at pegasus to spray linc's monte carlo, in the meantime i have been workin on my lowrod 61


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

forgot to post pics of the engine on the 65.








still need to do some minor stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 12 2009, 01:29 AM~12979556
> *forgot to post pics of the engine on the 65.
> 
> 
> ...





:0 looks good mike


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

soon...soon on my project bench. Richard Acosta's (no relation) "BLUE ANGEL". my dad found the kit at the grand national roadster show. can't wait to finish my current projects and get started on this. i wanted to practice on doing interiors and cutting before i tackle this project.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP1007
http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP1006
http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP1002
hints for my next builds
http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP8001


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 13 2009, 12:20 AM~12990623
> *http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP1007
> http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP1006
> http://shop.scalereprosplus.ieasysite.com/...oductid=SRP1002
> ...


RICK (phatras) has a lot of stuff from them.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

can you take a pic of the bottom of the hood of the 65..... great work bro keep it up cant wait to see that rivi done....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides look good bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

me giving my sister some assistance hackin at the belly to fit some bigger wheels.








test fit
















those weren't cuttin it....


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

so we went to these


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

gs is looking sweet bro..... :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

THANKS, my sister loves it, and i'm glad she does. she always asks whether or not the guys on lay it low like her builds, and i simply log on and let her see for herself, she gets so excited and thanks everyone for support.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

finial nice to see a girl put it down on plastic ! I think thats the frist women on here ! I know we got some bitches up on ! 


Tell her if she sticks with building things will only get better for her hobby !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

dayumn! that lexus is lookin sweet bro...tell her i said very nice job indeed!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 13 2009, 03:31 AM~12991431
> *can you take a pic of the bottom of the hood of the 65..... great work bro keep it up cant wait to see that rivi done....
> *


the rivi is my brother's (calistyle). not sure when he is going to start on that one. and the bottom of the hood on the 65 has DYNASTY inlay in the material. pics when i get home.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 16 2009, 09:47 PM~13024965
> *so we went to these
> 
> 
> ...


TELL YOUR SISTER THAT SHE IS DOING A GREAT JOB ON THAT !!! IM DIGGIN THAT COLOR!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2009, 11:49 AM~13028664
> *finial  nice  to  see  a  girl  put  it  down  on  plastic  !  I  think  thats  the  frist  women  on  here  !    I  know  we  got  some  bitches  up  on    !
> Tell  her if  she  sticks  with  building  things  will  only  get  better  for  her  hobby !
> *


 :nono: pokey's daughter and Ryans girlfreind! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 17 2009, 08:35 PM~13031938
> *:nono: pokey's daughter and Ryans girlfreind! :biggrin:
> *



i was just gonna say that :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

looks WAY better in person. i wasn't sure about the color, but once we layed the clear i was amazed. so don't be surprised if you see one of my cars this color. 
and linc, good point, i remember some other lady builders. my girlfriend likes to build too, she wants the escalade truck.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 17 2009, 07:35 PM~13031938
> *:nono: pokey's daughter and Ryans girlfreind! :biggrin:
> *



i was talking about the pic ! it actually shows her getting dirty with ! Not to take anything away from Sabrina or Little Shelby its that we don't see them building ! We see what they have done but you know its cool to watch everybuilder in the working stages ! It shows their passion in the project !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well i sprayed more flake on the monte carlo and 61, and also had enough to flake out a 62 rag i got from MODELJUNKY. so, soon LINC's cars will be done very soon. i'm also waiting on a custom motor for my 62 impala "Galaxy". once it is done you will see why i picked the name. pics tonight....SHIT, I SHOULD HAVE BROUGHT THE OTHERS TO GET DAYLIGHT PICS :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

linc's cars...GETTIN THERE
















and the 62 rag i'm doing for myself
flat black, silver flake








then candy cobalt blue on top. looks like the midnight sky..."GALAXY"


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 looking good!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13046568
> *:0  looking good!!!  :cheesy:
> *


just need to clear them, cure, color sand,and about another 2 coats of clear then they will be heading your way back to home.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i did some work on linc's cars. coming out pretty good
































starliner is DONE. the 61 and monte need to cure, then color sand, then more clear. 
hope you like them LINC :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

YES I DO!! THANK YOU!! :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice lowlows homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

if the weather is lookin good tomorrow (supposed to be sunny, but weather people not being accurate lately :angry: ), i will take sunny pics of the cars to show off flake.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

like the kolors bro, nice


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

test fit of motor. chevy 396 METAL CAST from scale repros. 
this motor is HEAVY. i might have to reinforce the frame to withstand the weight :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

LINC's monte is now done. i just got done wet sanding the 61...but before i did that i did some mock ups with wheels.
here are the cars with some wheels.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro how much heavier is the body compared to when you got it?
That has a shit load of flake i bet it looks sick in the sun :0 .


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

All 3 cars look great!! thanks again! i cant wait to get these back and build them up! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 11 2009, 07:54 PM~13254358
> *Damn bro how much heavier is the body compared to when you got it?
> That has a shit load of flake i bet it looks sick in the sun :0 .
> *


 :yes: when i shoot flake, i'm not shy to spray it. you should see my driveway after all the cars i've flaked out :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

models look good..i know what your sayin about the flake it gose every wear


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 28 2009, 12:40 AM~13135510
> *test fit of motor. chevy 396 METAL CAST from scale repros.
> this motor is HEAVY. i might have to reinforce the frame to withstand the weight :biggrin:
> 
> ...


this m/f is bad bro cant wait to see it done i have the tuned port version of this engine


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

playin around in my little studio


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good - MAN I DIG THAT YODA :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 16 2009, 12:17 AM~13291307
> *playin around in my little studio
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet lookin rides Bro!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 16 2009, 12:19 AM~13291328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet lookin rides Bro!!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

yota interior shots!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK RIDES BRO!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and this one has been done since september or somethin', just got it back from being displayed at pegasus.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya rides are lookin damn good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 16 2009, 12:49 AM~13291554
> *and this one has been done since september or somethin', just got it back from being displayed at pegasus.
> 
> 
> ...



that's just sweet!! Nice ride bro...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 16 2009, 06:51 AM~13291571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD BRO TIGHT SHIT  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides look good bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks, just tryin' my best. my favorite out of all my builds so far is the 65...well, it's a tie with the toyota and the 65


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

finished the lowrod for the DYNASTY lowrod build.
















and also finished up "GALAXY". Black, silver flake, and kandy kobalt blue on top, to represent the night sky (and the song by WAR)


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

YOU KNOW HOW I LIKE MY FLAKE...LOADED!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and for my next project...i picked projects from a hat and the winner was this one. 
ANY IDEAS WHAT THIS ONE WILL BE?










SUICIDE HOOD








HOLLYWOOD TOP








AND SUICIDE TRUNK


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I forget the name, lots of orange patterns though right?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*LETHAL WEAPON* :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 AM~13443024
> *LETHAL WEAPON :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


that car is rad! you have to build a replica of it!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 31 2009, 12:14 AM~13440829
> *and for my next project...i picked projects from a hat and the winner was this one.
> ANY IDEAS WHAT THIS ONE WILL BE?
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU AT PEGASUS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SEEING THIS PROJECT JUST SUCKS FOR ME ! I ENDED UP GETTING 4 OF THESE ! I WANT TO DO A FULL CUSTOME WITH 1 ATLEAST BUT I HAVE MY CUSTOMERS TO TAKE CARE OF ! NOW YOU POSTED THIS COOL LOOKIN PROJECT *AND I WANT TO START MINE !*

KEEP US POSTED BRO ! AND THE 51 FLEET LOOKS NICE !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THEM IMPYS ARE SWEET BRO...LETHAL WEAPON IS GOING TO BE SICK AS WELL!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 31 2009, 08:35 AM~13443024
> *LETHAL WEAPON :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5: :yes: :yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2009, 09:50 AM~13443603
> *SEEING THIS  PROJECT  JUST  SUCKS  FOR  ME !  I  ENDED  UP  GETTING  4  OF  THESE  !  I  WANT  TO  DO  A  FULL  CUSTOME  WITH  1  ATLEAST  BUT  I  HAVE  MY  CUSTOMERS  TO  TAKE  CARE  OF !  NOW  YOU  POSTED  THIS  COOL  LOOKIN  PROJECT    AND  I WANT  TO  START  MINE  !
> 
> KEEP  US  POSTED    BRO  !  AND  THE  51  FLEET  LOOKS  NICE  !
> *


it's going to take some time. i really wanted to open up the doors, but if i do, the a-pillars and front clip will have nothing supporting them and not sure am going to do it. so, unfortunately the doors might have to stay shut untill somebody can help me out and give me ideas. 

keep in mind this is a skill 1 kit. no engine, firewall, so nothing to brace the front end and a-pillars.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 31 2009, 10:35 AM~13443024
> *LETHAL WEAPON :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


a favorite from back in the day looks really good bro nice builds


----------



## cali dude (Apr 3, 2009)

hey u have some of the tightness model cars out how about u buils me one. how much will u change??? great work doing goood their buddy


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well i cut the doors. the car is now in 3 pieces. im going to mount the fenders with a custom radiator support, and the doors and back end of the body/interior will be mounted to the chassis.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

And thats why i hate to cut the doors on the 90ed caddy.This build is gonna be sweet bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

well, i decided to cut the doors. figured out how i'm going to mount the a-pillars and windshield and the front clip. 

I NEED INTERIOR & TRUNK PICS OF LETHAL WEAPON


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

CUSTOM PAINTED EASTER EGGS!! waitin to dry, then going to be pinstriped


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

UPDATE!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and sprayed kandy mandarin


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

damn that looks clean! fantastic job so far!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

flake shot!!!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 6 2009, 10:42 PM~13503210
> *and sprayed kandy mandarin
> 
> 
> ...


shit looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks, just waiting on pics of the interior from the original owner, Mario Martinez.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Apr 7 2009, 06:48 AM~13505085
> *Lookin' good bro!
> *


x2


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

looks real good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 7 2009, 07:57 AM~13505596
> *looks real good homie!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks guys. the next build will be between boyd coddington's CHEZOOM... but with a modern rodder look, or RICHARD ACOSTA'S BLUE ANGEL, from ELITE C.C. (back in the late 90's)


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 6 2009, 11:42 PM~13503210
> *and sprayed kandy mandarin
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN IT MIKE! :banghead: YOU GOT SOME NICE RIDES IN THE WORKS! :banghead:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2! but are you sure u gonna use 1109s?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 8 2009, 12:24 AM~13513885
> *thanks guys. the next build will be between  boyd coddington's CHEZOOM... but with a modern rodder look, or RICHARD ACOSTA'S BLUE ANGEL, from ELITE C.C. (back in the late 90's)
> *


was this the 50 chey truck?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

yyyyeep!!
here is a pic of it.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

not sure what i want to name this one


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

lethal weapon is coming out very nice bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

whatever pics i get of lethal weapon i'm going to use for a mini show sign to show how accurate i try to make it. i'm doing a 58 just to keep busy while i wait to get an idea on the interior for the monte and bumpers for the 66. pics when i get home


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

GOT BORED WAITING FOR PICS AND BUMPERS...SO I STARTED THIS


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

NICE 58!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice lookin' rides homie! Keep'em comin'!


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 30 2009, 12:24 PM~13743791
> *GOT BORED WAITING FOR PICS AND BUMPERS...SO I STARTED THIS
> 
> 
> ...


clean 58 bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn door panel is TIGHT when i try to shut it. should i shave it a bit to make it fit right?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT IMPALA LOOKS SICK BRO!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

lookin good man... like the stripping


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sickass work homie


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

richard's blue angel
violet pearl base, and on the fenders i did orion silver

shot blue flake on the violet base, but didn't turn out as good as i wanted, so back to trusty 'ol silver hok flake...she never lets me down


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

also spraying my dad's 76. candy tangerine with candy burple flaked top.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 7 2009, 04:18 PM~14119244
> *
> Lookin' good homie!
> 
> ...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my dad has this for sale-$300 o.b.o.








1/8 scale nitro truggy. ready to run. comes with radio, roto- start, battery, everything but the track!!! 
-willing to trade for rock crawler. 
-never ran on track


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

76 is taking a bath in brake fluid- my dad didn't like the color combo. this is the 3rd bath :uh:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ran out of clear  now i have to wait untill saturday to go out and buy some


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like that truck so far. :0


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

I did the striping, put a coat of clear but ran out. i want to take my time on this one and do it up the way i remember it.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

bad ass color on the truck bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

sprayed clear with the gun...mixture wasn't right and fucked up the cab. now it sits in a bath of brake fluid. i was almost done with the painting too :angry:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

forgot to post pics of the finished 58. she's been done for about a month now

























named it THE OCEAN, (led zeppelin song)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

dude! what kinda clear you usein?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

pretty nice camera work!  :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 19 2009, 07:41 PM~14244090
> *dude! what kinda clear you usein?
> *


testors high gloss clear coat. had a good paint day :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 20 2009, 10:08 PM~14250852
> *testors high gloss clear coat. had a good paint day  :biggrin:
> *


doubt that! but had a good day with your camera!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i did work at a photo studio and photo classes. small scale is my specialty.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

named after the song from war....BALLERO, i can just picture this car cruising with the song bumpin' down whittier blvd.








better pics in a bit.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I GOT THE CAR TODAY HOMIE CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U SHOULD COME DOWN FOR MY SHOW IN NOV WITH YOUR BIKE AND CLUB AND MOLDES TOO IF U WANT ITS ON HERE


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14357727
> *U SHOULD COME DOWN FOR MY SHOW IN NOV WITH YOUR BIKE AND CLUB AND MOLDES TOO IF U WANT ITS ON HERE
> *


post up a flyer or give me the info!!! never been to canoga park before. i'll kick you down some better models too. i've been taking my time lately with my models. by the time i get home from work, i'ts eat, shower, and about an hour of build time...which isn't much. i get frustrated when it's late at night and i haven't accomplished much.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

oh yeah, another thing...i'm gonna have another baby. happy and at the same time scared. all the financial bullshit i've been through, it's not the right time. i am trying to get shit together and want the best for my daughter Desire', and now times are REALLY going to be tough. she is due in november, i haven't said anything only because i feel like shit about all the medical bills turning my shit upside down. just hoping things will turn out good so quickly. 

so, another girl is on the way. Desire' born on october, new baby in november, and my birthday on december...xmas eve....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That vert looks nice bro!


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 7 2009, 02:16 PM~14119236
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAYUM!!! This is my co-workers daughter, she still looks good too...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14357719
> *   I GOT THE CAR TODAY HOMIE CAME OUT GOOD
> *


glad you like it.


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky_@Sep 23 2007, 11:01 PM~8856599
> *Remember this?
> 
> 
> ...



Who's bike is this?

I got this issue laying around somewhere..


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 22 2007, 08:21 PM~8849673
> *aint got shit on cruzinlow
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser_@Jul 2 2009, 01:53 PM~14364874
> *Who's bike is this?
> 
> I got this issue laying around somewhere..
> *


it's mine. i still have it. no rust what so ever. she is waiting for the day to be unwrapped and taken to shows to gather up some more trophies. i lost that issue (honestly, mom threw away like it's nothing :angry: ) how much you want for that issue?
then...
































now


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice art work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 26cruiser (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 2 2009, 10:29 PM~14368952
> *it's mine. i still have it. no rust what so ever. she is waiting for the day to be unwrapped and taken to shows to gather up some more trophies. i lost that issue (honestly, mom threw away like it's nothing :angry: ) how much you want for that issue?
> then...
> 
> ...



Damn thats a trip!
I remeber looking at that magazine for the first time years back and now I see the owner of it is on LIL! 

Am only 15 my brother let me have aloot of his old LRB and LRM's. There all from the 90's and a couple from early 2000.

So for the reason that my bro gave em' to me I wouldnt wanna get rid of them. I will find it though and post sum pics!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

still have the bike and take it out once in a while to take it for a ride  

WORD OF ADVICE....DON'T GET RID OF THEM!! KEEP THEM LOCKED UP. i did some work for ORLIE'S LOWRIDING magazine before they went out of print and my mom threw ALL my stuff away. when i was in ELITE bike club, we were in many magazines from back in the mid 90's till 2002. now i have to search around and buy them back from different people. 

HOLD ON TO THEM TIGHT, EVEN IF YOU AREN'T IN THEM.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

has anyone tried to use aerosol polyurethane clear coat...the kind you can use for woodwork? just wondering if it would work good. i know about the folk art stuff, but also wondering if anyone tried polyurethane clear


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

not sure if i should go with these wheels
B









need to re do bmf on window...note to self, DON'T DO BMF WHEN IT'S 2A.M.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 4 2009, 04:50 AM~14378320
> *not sure if i should go with these wheels
> 
> 
> ...



lookin' good bro! I like the first rims myself. just my opinion.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

going with the black rims.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 6 2009, 10:38 PM~14393930
> *going with the black rims.
> *



Good Decision :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

some progress on BLUE ANGEL, was sitting for a while because i wasn't sure if i should open the doors or not. decided not to, so here is some progress pics. 

next project i plan to open things up...need to step up on my builds :biggrin:


















letting the clear cure, then going to wet sand it a little bit more.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

muraled dash of the owner, richard acosta sr, with his son, richard jr.


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

looks good bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 3 2009, 07:02 PM~14376026
> *has anyone tried to use aerosol polyurethane clear coat...the kind you can use for woodwork? just wondering if it would work good. i know about the folk art stuff, but also wondering if anyone tried polyurethane clear
> *


^^anyone have any idea about using this kind of clear?^^


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i need some '59 cadillac tail lights, anyone know where i can get some?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 30 2009, 09:35 PM~14632524
> *i need some '59 cadillac tail lights, anyone know where i can get some?
> *


Modelhaus might have some, but they take so long to deliver :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jul 30 2009, 07:35 PM~14632524
> *i need some '59 cadillac tail lights, anyone know where i can get some?
> *


carve some out of red sprue or a red toothbrush


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my new ride. 1999 cadillac deville concours


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats homie!!! looks real good !!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice car!!  My friend's dad has a white 97 Deville, very nice car


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i say option A bro looks way better if you ask me bro.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Sep 10 2009, 08:04 PM~15045562
> *i say option A bro looks way better if you ask me bro.
> *


  :dunno: not sure what you mean...they are both the same car if you are thinkin they are different


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey do you want me to do the interior on LETHAL WEAPON?But,the first lethal weapon (orange interior)not the second one (orange/white).That car is the reason why I put diamond shaped mirrors on the seats?Let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey I can even make that purple truck look like purple haze.(interior)


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my little sister loves the lakers, so she wanted to do something to make it known

































flip down screens. can't see it, but there are pics of a laker game


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tingos54_@Sep 11 2009, 06:50 AM~15048940
> *Hey do you want me to do the interior on LETHAL WEAPON?But,the first lethal weapon (orange interior)not the second one (orange/white).That car is the reason why I put diamond shaped mirrors on the seats?Let me know.
> *


YEAH, let me know when you can do it. that's the main problem i am having with that car. send me pics of your work

as far as the truck, i'm satisfying with the way it came out. once they come out with a mazda b2000 i'm definately doing a replica. i was in elite when shawn dempsey was showing it. it was a pleasure seeing it in person...damn i miss that truck.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

that escalade is fawken badass man. now i wana build one :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and i finally got a chance to take pics of RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL. all i'm waiting on is some 2 prong spinners that look like the roadster wire wheels that he had, the bumper guards from BIG POPPA. $ is tight. also, a double whammy pump and '59 cadillac tail lights. other than that, it's almost done.

































color is all out of whack. soon i'll take outside pics on a sunny day so you can see the two-tone on the blue truck and the pearl on my sister's cadillac


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice ass lakerade bro..lokkin damn good.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN BRO the trokita is lookin sick as hell..lovin the color.. :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 16 2009, 10:11 PM~15104749
> *DAMN BRO the trokita is lookin sick as hell..lovin the color.. :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

The blue and gold look clean on that Chevy!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 16 2009, 09:16 PM~15104788
> *The blue and gold look clean on that Chevy!
> *


thanks. here is the actual truck


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Sep 16 2009, 09:09 PM~15104732
> *nice ass lakerade bro..lokkin damn good.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


"LAKERADE"...i like that! that's what we will name it! i'll give you credit for that one


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2009, 11:01 PM~15105132
> *"LAKERADE"...i like that! that's what we will name it! i'll give you credit for that one
> *


ha ha..NICE..lol :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

My work is under Interior King thread.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work mayne.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 16 2009, 10:08 PM~15104725
> *and i finally got a chance to take pics of RICHARD'S BLUE ANGEL. all i'm waiting on is some 2 prong spinners that look like the roadster wire wheels that he had, the bumper guards from BIG POPPA. $ is tight. also, a double whammy pump and '59 cadillac tail lights. other than that, it's almost done.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn bro I took a pic next to that truck in '97 at the last show of the L.A. SPORTS ARENA...  nice replica bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

tryin to sell some shit. need the money. i know everyone BUILDS their stuff, but picked these up years ago before i started building again. it's either sell these or sell my lowrider bike that i've had since '94. don't want to do that. 

don't think anyone would want to buy my builds either. so this is what i got. $85 each. 

please don't offer any trades.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

truck came out hard homie , loving it 


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

they are 1/25 scale except for the pro stock bikes (1/9 scale)

$85 each. need the money, falling on tough times. bad timing too, next baby is due next month. hno:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 06:13 PM~15347790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. if worse comes to worse when i have to sell it....hell no :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

fuck...i might have to sell the bike to make ends meet. 

how much do you think i can get for it.
painted by mario's autoworks. candy tangerine with gold pearl. tweed seat by covina auto trim (same people who did TWILIGHT ZONE 62 FROM LIFESTYLE). alot of schwinn parts. rideable. 

featured in lrb nov/dec 96, lil bow wow's "bounce with me" music video (go ahead and check it out on youtube), and jay-z's ''GUILTY UNTILL PROVEN INNOCENT. 
















on display. turntable not included (broke during moving)


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 07:16 PM~15347834
> *thanks. if worse comes to worse when i have to sell it....hell no :biggrin:
> *



man u better break out :angry: u had it for too long now


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 06:53 PM~15348381
> *fuck...i might have to sell the bike to make ends meet.
> 
> how much do you think i can get for it.
> ...


anyone...anyone?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 09:19 AM~15375835
> *anyone...anyone?
> *


My son would love it ! I can pay pal $30.00 if you'll take take $15.00 ON SHIPPING ! 

*SO WHATS YOUR PAY PAL INFO AND I'LL SEND $45.00 TODAY !*


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 07:41 AM~15376319
> *My  son  would  love  it !    I  can  pay pal  $30.00  if you'll  take  take  $15.00  ON  SHIPPING  !
> 
> SO  WHATS  YOUR  PAY PAL  INFO  AND  I'LL  SEND  $45.00  TODAY !
> *


 :biggrin: 
sorry, it's not a store bought bike. all custom work, o.g. schwinn parts. lookin around $1,200


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 08:07 PM~15381758
> *:biggrin:
> sorry, it's not a store bought bike. all custom work, o.g. schwinn parts.  lookin around $1,200
> *


*everything you got on that bitch was store bought from somewhere at one time or another ! *


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 10:53 PM~15348381
> *fuck...i might have to sell the bike to make ends meet.
> 
> how much do you think i can get for it.
> ...


man bikes are hard to sell and get good money for. i barely got a 1/3 of the money i put into my bike back. VERY VERY nice bike though, best of luck selling it.


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK ON THE 50 PICK UP


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 05:10 PM~15381783
> *everything  you  got  on  that  bitch  was  store  bought  from  somewhere at one  time  or another !
> *


its not something that was already built and i bought it. i picked out the parts and majority are o.g. schwinn. fenders, chain guard, handlebars, gooseneck, cranks, sprocket, seatpost clamp. the seat custom made, not those cheap crushed velvet shit you can buy pre made at any swap meet. majority of parts re-chromed. only things that aren't are the stuff that i upgraded. 

started as a frame only build. and as far as your $45, pretty much an insult.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15381939
> *NICE WORK ON THE 50 PICK UP
> *


thanks, i try my best. so you going to the meeting at pegasus?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 10:09 PM~15382720
> *its not something that was already built and i bought it. i picked out the parts and majority are o.g. schwinn. fenders, chain guard, handlebars, gooseneck, cranks, sprocket, seatpost clamp. the seat custom made, not those cheap crushed velvet shit you can buy pre made at any swap meet. majority of parts re-chromed. only things that aren't are the stuff that i upgraded.
> 
> started as a frame only build. and as far as your $45, pretty much an insult.
> *



*OK SO I OFFERED $45.00 AND YOU WANT $1,200 ! LET'S MEET IN THE MIDDLE ! I'LL GO $65.00 AND YOU PAY SHIPPING BUT I ALSO NEED CONFRIMATION # TO KNOW YOU WON'T BE BURNING ME FOR MY MONEY ! *


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2009, 07:26 PM~15382866
> *OK  SO  I  OFFERED  $45.00  AND  YOU  WANT  $1,200 !  LET'S  MEET  IN THE  MIDDLE  !  I'LL  GO  $65.00  AND  YOU  PAY  SHIPPING  BUT  I  ALSO  NEED  CONFRIMATION  #  TO  KNOW  YOU WON'T  BE  BURNING  ME  FOR MY MONEY !
> *


you know, that sounds like a deal BUT i don't have a paypal account. shit...i REALLY NEED THE MONEY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15348381
> *fuck...i might have to sell the bike to make ends meet.
> 
> how much do you think i can get for it.
> ...


part it out i see some stuff i could use.... :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 16 2009, 10:05 PM~15384296
> *part it out i see some stuff i could use.... :biggrin:
> *


no no no. my brother is getting a loan out of his 401k to help out. once he heard i might have to resort to the bike, he stepped up. all kinds of people telling me to hold on to it and don't do it. 

so for now, i get to hold on to it...WHEW....load off of my chest.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 06:07 PM~15381758
> *:biggrin:
> sorry, it's not a store bought bike. all custom work, o.g. schwinn parts.  lookin around $1,200
> *


wow wtf 1200???? i was selling mine for 5bils and i put way over a grand in it with working air ride suspension...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 16 2009, 10:35 PM~15384558
> *wow wtf 1200???? i was selling mine for 5bils and i put way over a grand in it with working air ride suspension...
> *


-o.g. schwinn bars, chainguard, gooseneck,cranks,sprocket, seatpost clamp, grips.
-warren wong twisted pedals
-custom tweed seat by tony at covina auto trim (guy who did "twilight zone" 62 impala from lifestyle c.c.)
-paint/body work by mario de alba jr at mario's autoworks. 
-pinstriping by mike lamberson
-144 spoke fan wheels
-featured on lrb in nov/dec 1996 issue. 
-featured on lil bow wow's "bounce with me" music video, and jay-z's 
"guilty till proven innocent"
-COMPLETELY RIDABLE
that's just the stuff i can think of on the top of my head.

flip back to the beginning pages and you'll see the pics of the bike. paint is in excellent condition even though it was painted back in '95. well taken care of. going to bring it to a show nearby this sunday...AND I'M GONNA RIDE IT AROUND TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 16 2009, 11:48 PM~15384663
> *-o.g. schwinn bars, chainguard, gooseneck,cranks,sprocket, seatpost clamp, grips.
> -warren wong twisted pedals
> -custom tweed seat by tony at covina auto trim (guy who did "twilight zone" 62 impala from lifestyle c.c.)
> ...


its a nice bike bro but 1200 is kinda steep IMO..i was only in the bike game for a year so i dont know much about all the og stuff and whats it worth (i know it can get pricey)









and yes this was a daily drivin bike but also a show bike  sorry to whore up your thread buddy


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 16 2009, 10:50 PM~15384688
> *its a nice bike bro but 1200 is kinda steep IMO..i was only in the bike game for a year so i dont know much about all the og stuff and whats it worth (i know it can get pricey)
> yeah, o.g. schwinn stuff has a pretty good price on it.
> 
> ...


i don't mind it, everyone is entitled their opinion. my thread is about the model cars and the bike, so it's no big deal  clean ass bike by the way


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 17 2009, 06:33 AM~15385724
> *i don't mind it, everyone is entitled their opinion. my thread is about the model cars and the bike, so it's no big deal  clean ass bike by the way
> *


sweet lol thanks :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i know my builds aren't the best, but they do have some value. i need to make money to help out with shit. 

NOT FOR SALE CARS: toyota, 65, BLUE ANGEL, LAKERADE, and the purple lexus (last two are my sister's) 
let me know what you have your eye on. 

if this doesn't work, i'll have to sell the bike for sure.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and the group shot. some are missing in action (some things missing or broke from when i was moving)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Builds look good bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

dats a nice photo and sum clean werk bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks. i also left out my the ones that my sister built. i helped her out on paint, and she did the building. tomorrow i'm gonna do another group shot once she dusts hers off.


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 16 2009, 11:50 PM~15384688
> *its a nice bike bro but 1200 is kinda steep IMO..i was only in the bike game for a year so i dont know much about all the og stuff and whats it worth (i know it can get pricey)
> 
> 
> ...



Do u have more pics of this trike? clean ass trike by the way i would of kept it


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

pm the guy who sent it, JUAN 559.  
mine is the orange 2 wheeler


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

MODELS FOR SALE. 

TOYOTA, BLUE ANGEL, AND 65 NOT FOR SALE.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thinking of getting some old projects and re-do them, then again, time wise  . too busy with my main priority...my two girls :biggrin: . i have 2 weeks vacation helping out with our kids untill my gf is ready to take on the kids by herself as i go off to work. she's damn lucky i have 2 weeks vacation.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2009, 12:34 AM~15566743
> *thinking of getting some old projects and re-do them, then again, time wise  . too busy with my main priority...my two girls :biggrin: . i have 2 weeks vacation helping out with our kids untill my gf is ready to take on the kids by herself as i go off to work. she's damn lucky i have 2 weeks vacation.
> *




Good luck homie ! I'm sure you'll have fun in those two weeks ! :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 07:06 AM~15568923
> *Good luck homie ! I'm sure you'll have fun in those two weeks !  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. my daughter Desire' (the 2 yr old) has been watching her programs, now i have their theme songs in my head. THAT'S DADDYHOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 5 2009, 12:21 PM~15570392
> *thanks. my daughter Desire' (the 2 yr old) has been watching her programs, now i have their theme songs in my head. THAT'S DADDYHOOD :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: I REMEMBER singin' Barney and Vege-tales forever! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 25 2009, 07:42 PM~15463603
> *
> and the group shot. some are missing in action (some things missing or broke from when i was moving)
> 
> ...


baddd ass :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

been messin around with this for a bit. just waiting to get the dragster wheels/tires from pegasus. some fat slicks in the back tucked in. the things that the show PINKS will get you motivated to do...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 5 2009, 02:29 PM~15573543
> *:biggrin: I REMEMBER singin' Barney and Vege-tales forever!  :biggrin:
> *


those are two programs that i will NEVER let her watch. too bad tom and jerry don't come on as much as they used to.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and i did some more pics of the 58 'cause i felt it didn't get much exposure here on lil.
























and a shot of my new baby girl


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 7 2009, 10:23 AM~15589741
> *and i did some more pics of the 58 'cause i felt it didn't get much exposure here on lil.
> 
> 
> ...



All looks good man .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X 2!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

X3


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

now i'm ressurecting a 58 that my brother has had sitting for about a year. pics when i get home. 

BTW... i am looking for the DONK CADILLAC kit. Pegasus no longer has them. anyone have it? i can send money order or paypal.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 24 2009, 05:30 PM~15768842
> *now i'm ressurecting a 58 that my brother has had sitting for about a year. pics when i get home.
> 
> BTW... i am looking for the DONK CADILLAC kit. Pegasus no longer has them. anyone have it? i can send money order or paypal.
> *



I got 20 of them ! They are $45.00 shipped each ! no longer on the market !


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah that's what joe from pegasus was telling me. marky mark is checking to see if he has some on hand.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my brother started this 58 a long time ago. last christmas i bought him a p.e. set and some knock offs to get him motivated to get with it. but he is into the r.c. rock crawlers now. i asked if he's going to finish it up or what? he said he's done with models.
so, i am resurecting this 58. interior was bare, body just needed to be color sanded and re-cleared. then i did up the trunk, interior, and now doing the engine. let me know what you guys think of it so far.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

going to my dungeon to finish it up


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good nice interior


----------



## 26cruiser. (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 24 2009, 03:54 PM~15769094
> *I  got  20  of  them !  They  are  $45.00  shipped  each !  no  longer  on the  market !
> *



Wow didnt know that just got one shipped on ebay for 17 bucks


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 26cruiser._@Nov 25 2009, 11:55 AM~15779054
> *Wow didnt know that just got one shipped on ebay for 17 bucks
> *


damn, i better get on the ball and get one at least to cover for this guy that wants one built.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Nov 26 2009, 12:16 AM~15785597
> *damn,  i better get on the ball and get one at least to cover for this guy that wants one built.
> *


yeah both versions DONK, and Lowrider are discontinnued. I just gathered up 10 or so, and am still looking for more.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

FINISHED!!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i drew these out years ago and hopefully i can build them soon.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

These are cool!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

first of all CONGRATS on the baby girl :yes:

and second both those 58s look DOPE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 26 2009, 03:51 PM~15791727
> *first of all CONGRATS on the baby girl :yes:
> 
> and second both those 58s look DOPE!!! :thumbsup:
> *


much props...hydro roll call:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

since it has been raining and nothin new to work on, i pulled some old stuff and started workin on them.
put on the chassis, mounted the bumpers and now it's good to go. 








did some striping, fitted on a grille, bmf the "bumper". i know it's not all that great, but just for now. gotta wipe down the excess paint on the blinkers. blowing up the pic helps spot the details


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

and i forgot i had these outdoor shots of the new 58. Still haven't came up on a name for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

rides look good mike!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks jeff!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

glad them bumpers help u for ur 66 impala bro


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Dec 13 2009, 10:03 PM~15973863
> *glad them bumpers help u for ur 66 impala bro
> *


yeah thanks!! they look good on it!! now i can finally put it where it belongs...OUT THERE ON THE SHELF so it can be seen :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice rides homie keep them coming


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

my latest project i have been working on


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good homie 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: up


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, can't believe i missed the meeting at pegasus!!! should have looked at the calendar. :uh:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 12:36 PM~16255319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rivi looks good.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

MY LATEST...but sadly, it already has a buyer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

vary badass work


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

caddy is lookin tight so far mike!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 11 2010, 12:36 PM~16255319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 i like this one :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAMN bro..the rides are lookin awesome..lookin good..


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

'been gone a while as some of you know. FINALLY found an apartment for me and the family. now i have my own workspace, patio, and garage. all the unpacking is a bitch because i have things waiting to get handled and projects waiting that i want to do.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 13 2010, 03:58 PM~16880975
> *'been gone a while as some of you know. FINALLY found an apartment for me and the family. now i have my own workspace, patio, and garage. all the unpacking is a bitch because i have things waiting to get handled and projects waiting that i want to do.
> *



good luck on the move in !


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 22 2007, 02:15 AM~8845932
> *glasshouse-1st one i did after many years
> 
> 
> ...


where can you get a glass house at


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 26 2010, 12:37 AM~16412492
> *MY LATEST...but sadly, it already has a buyer
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this/company name?


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

it's from DUPLICOLOR. aerosol. i think it's ICE BLUE, i can't remember.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 13 2010, 02:53 PM~16881598
> *good luck on the move in !
> *


thanks, only drawback is the fact it's a 2 story. legs are so friggin' sore from the up and down. tonight i think i'll camp out downstairs.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 16 2010, 03:44 PM~16907609
> *thanks, only  drawback is the fact it's a 2 story. legs are so friggin' sore from the up and down. tonight i think i'll camp out downstairs.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

been doing the family man things, finally started doing some work. '70 impala, charcoal grey base, silver flake, kandy brandywine on top. not sure how long it will take to get finished. hopefully before the end of the year


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

last night we celebrated my daughter's 3rd birthday.2 weeks before she was born was when i got on the model cars topic...damn time flies by.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:wave: 

still waiting on my shit!! shipping takes a while huh!? :dunno:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Oct 3 2010, 11:40 PM~18725063
> *been doing the family man things, finally started doing some work. '70 impala, charcoal grey base, silver flake, kandy brandywine on top. not sure how long it will take to get finished. hopefully before the end of the year
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see you building bro, good luck with the 70"


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 3 2010, 06:24 PM~18725547
> *Nice to see you building bro, good luck with the 70"
> *


X2 ! The '70 looks good in Brandywine !


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 23 2009, 09:38 PM~13673308
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yo,did you ever finish lethal weapon???????????????????????????????


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:| you ever clear your debt with linc foo? what you think we forgot?


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 24 2011, 08:23 PM~20411350
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 24 2011, 07:48 PM~20411597
> *:| you ever clear your debt with linc foo? what you think we forgot?
> *


nope, still havent seen my stuff..

but thank you jeff! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 24 2011, 09:23 PM~20411350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bro, good to see you still buildin' kits !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 24 2011, 07:48 PM~20411597
> *:| you ever clear your debt with linc foo? what you think we forgot?
> *


nows your chance T.Q.! make it right and come back strong! :biggrin: DVNPORT had a bad run with a homie on here...he was as good as dead IMO.....but he made it right and is slowley making his way back into the LIL fam! balls in your court homie?!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

dont worry, i'm workin on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 28 2011, 05:06 PM~20441119
> *dont worry, i'm workin on it.
> *




Ain't no one worrying about shit! It's been how long foo? Fix that shit or GTFOH plain an simple........ you fucked home boys shit up, and left him hanging for what? A year now? 



2 things to remember around here,

1. Build right and learn shit
And 2......... be a man of your word and follow threw on deals.......... and so far pimpin....... your slacking on both! 

So again...... get your shit straight, or exit the sandbox foo.


----------

